# music commission interest check



## suitcasedragon (Jun 18, 2020)

hi! just wanted to do a quick interest check! i do original music compositions, and kinda want to open up commissions  below are some examples and my tentative prices. i hope this is okay to post here??
anyway if people wouldn't mind giving me feedback i'd be very grateful!

*an example of one of my composing styles can be found if you scroll down on LANI'S page *​*another if you scroll down on FENNE
another is in the "trivia" section of ALIX
another in the "mood" tab of ODETTE
another on the page here: JUNN​**

30-60 seconds = $10*​*60-120 seconds = $15
120-180 seconds = $20​*​


----------



## Valryth (Jun 18, 2020)

While I don't really have anything I could do with a music commission (for now, maybe?) I wasn't able to ignore this thread and not check out the samples you provided! 

I just want to say that you make some great sounding stuff! My personal favourite was "Lani" but I really appreciate the tone you managed to set with "Junn", you actually have a really good way with character themes. 

(I would love to get one of these to go along with a special piece of artwork I commission or something, but I'm trying to refrain from spending money like that for a while so unfortunately I won't be asking you for anything! I definitely feel like your work is worth the money though, you seem to be great with music.)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## WallCat (Jul 8, 2020)

As a composer myself, I was wondering this very question. Maybe adding a poll would help to gauge interest?


----------

